# new 29.5s!!



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

got new 29.5s and a back seat cant wait to try them out


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

gotta take e the seat off lol

lets go friday night


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

all my friends went to mud muckers i need some one to pull out hahah


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

cmon the seats nice lol i think the only way you will be pulling me out is if i break another axle i got 4 wheel drive now


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

lol ^^^ i can put money on that !!


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

i got some bad wholes and it aint broke ! its just poppin lol


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

thats my old bike i no what its got lol


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ooops wrong pic lol ^


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

i got 4wd too so well see who breaks a axle first lol i gotta put one in tomarrow


----------

